# Some new macro shots



## Terry D (Oct 5, 2015)

I was playing with a new macro set-up (extension tubes added to an old Canon 80 X 200 lens). All are hand held and it was a windy day. None are cropped.

First is the only red rose blooming on a bush full of pink roses.








Yes, Harold, that's a real silver quarter! This shot shows how shallow the depth of field is in macro photography; the LIBERTY is in focus, but the 1961 is not.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice. I need to get myself a good quality camera. I used to love taking photos.


----------

